# Instaling without CD-Rom?



## Deleted member 2077 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to try and install FreeBSD 7.2 Stable on an Atom server.

Thing is, has no CD-Rom.

Has USB-CD-Rom; but from the archives I searched it seems this isn't supported?

Can I book from USB Flash drive?  I only have XP though, so can't use another FreeBSD system to make it.

Thoughts?

Once it's booted I can do a net/ftp install.  It has a hard drive and network.


----------



## mk (Nov 13, 2009)

other option is to make floppy installation - boot from it and make network install.


----------



## User23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Take a closer look to


```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/
```

or


```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/
```

You will see a memstick image like 


```
8.0-RC3-i386-memstick.img
```

Put this image on your USB drive an boot Freebsd


----------



## jem (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you have a second FreeBSD or Linux machine available?  If so, you could set it up as a netboot server and do the installation that way.  I recently did exactly this to install 8.0-RC2 with a zfs root filesystem on a machine with no CD-ROM or FDD.


----------

